

Available for design work - joekndy

Hi Hacker News. I just received a ticket to attend WWDC through the Apple student scholarship. I&#x27;m in a tight situation with funding transportation, so I&#x27;m available for design work. Don&#x27;t hesitate to get in touch if you need anything done, rates are flexible - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;joek.dunked.com
======
gus_massa
There is a semi-oficial “Who is hiring / freelancing?” post appear the first
day of each month. Next edition is tomorrow. You should post your info there.

~~~
joekndy
Awesome! I definitely will, thanks for the heads up!

